# 2016 Dog Olympics



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know Bear has been doing some serious training, anyone else planning on competing?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Surely Chance will be in for the high hurdles?


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear and Rufus may be in competition for the gold medal in Dock Diving this year! Bear is also in the running for Couples Tango.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

With all the fancy footwork we are doing for our Rally training I think Miss Maggie is ready for Rhythmic Gymnastics.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lindor said:


> With all the fancy footwork we are doing for our Rally training I think Miss Maggie is ready for Rhythmic Gymnastics.


We need photographic evidence!
When is your next competition?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Come on then - we need to get on with this ...
Easy ones we can all enter - Longest Tongue (Iniz reckons she is a shoo in) Dot is missing - her tongue is always behind her ball :


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Perfect for hot sunny days - Shadow Racing:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hurdling (Dot wants a sub category for Dumbo big ears competitors) Inzi offers to provide commentary:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Doodle Dashing - Dot and Kiki entered as a Pair:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Catch - Dot has high hopes!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Come on - lots of entries and suggestions for other classes


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You won't want photo evidence of the only categories we can enter at the moment!

I really need Nanci to do the scene here justice from a literary point of view....but I'll give it my best shot.

My decidedly *NON DOG PEOPLE* sister and her family are visiting for the week. Sunday, Chloe (Basset) starts with vomiting and diarrhea everywhere but seems fine otherwise. The vet x rays her and injects her with two anti nausea/anti acid meds and suggests a wait and see approach. My sister's husband is here too, but is trying to work his high level business job on telephone and internet (which breaks). This morning at 3 am. my other sister and mum leave to take 50 chickens to the abattoir and to go to yet another cancer apt, leaving me to "hold down the fort" so to speak. So at about 9 am the repairman arrives and I direct him to step over three big mounds of diarrhea I somehow missed in this mornings clean up, then down to the basement past a big pile of crap Zorbie has left. My BIL then comes out of the office to report that there is pee on the bathroom floor (Zorbie, who hates male visitors has been marking like crazy). He also chooses that moment to inform us he has moved their car into the sun to try to rid it of bedbugs that might have jumped off my son's suitcase when they had to pick him up at the bus yesterday, because I was at the vets.  To his credit, the repair guy remained calm, maybe he* is* a dog person?

Anyhow, Chloe is now in a crate, fingers crossed she'll start to feel better soon. Zorbie is confined at the farm and Rufus is quite forlorn and in no mood to jump. Bedbugs are hopefully being cooked, chickens most certainly are by now. All in all a morning to forget. Hopefully we'll rebound and get some good photos going soon.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I think Freddie stands a good chance of getting a medal in the " how deep a hole can i dig in the lawn".......


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> We need photographic evidence!
> When is your next competition?


A family dog show Sept 3 where she is entered for best trick, most obedient and longest ears and then two Rally shows on Sept 11. 

We've just completed a 4 week rally training session at Dog Ranch (our training school). We've been working on all the advanced and excellent signs in preparation for the next levels after she gets her RN title. Here's a picture of her exhausted after coming back from school.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> You won't want photo evidence of the only categories we can enter at the moment!
> 
> I really need Nanci to do the scene here justice from a literary point of view....but I'll give it my best shot.
> 
> ...



Wow! You've got your hands full. We were at my sister's place on the weekend and 'did' 40 chickens. Maggie's first time seeing chickens of various kinds. She met Snowball the Silky house chicken and was very gentle with her. It was also Maggie's first time sleeping in a tent. I guess she was a little worried that I might leave her so she decided to sleep on my stomach instead of just curling up beside me like she does at home.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh Fairlie - hope all are OK soon 

Chance says she would like to challenge for hurdles 










and slalom 










Molly and Chance would like to enter synchronised leaping 










Molly asks for consideration in floor gymnastics


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance would like a shot at longest tongue 



and wonders if there is a family long tongue category - this is her with her mum


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yikes Fairlie.... Hope Chloe is quickly better and that your not dgo friendly relatives have a miraculous change of heart.
Lovely Nanci needs our prayers and positivity... Freddy is in the ICU although better now than he was Saturday and Nanci is having a scan tomorrow to try to find why she is in pain....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the pics ... Chance's tongue is long.... And she is a beautiful hurdler.... Molly is a talented indoor gymnast. I'm trying to think what I could use as wobble boards, I think Kiki would enjoy the challenge.
Good girl Maggie a champion post workout snooze 
Come on Freddy let's see your holes!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Along with the gymnastics, Maggie is going to have a go at sailing.

Here she is checking out the water while she waits for her coach.

[URL="http://







[/URL]

Maggie receiving instructions from the coach.

[URL="http://







[/URL]

Gaining confidence.

[URL="http://







[/URL]

Solo.

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky dog!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Molly and Chance have excellent synchronized leaping!

Bear would also like to be in the running for long tongues...








...and for canoeing


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Yikes Fairlie.... Hope Chloe is quickly better and that your not dgo friendly relatives have a miraculous change of heart.
> Lovely Nanci needs our prayers and positivity... Freddy is in the ICU although better now than he was Saturday and Nanci is having a scan tomorrow to try to find why she is in pain....


Sending much love and many good thoughts across the waves to such a lovely family and hope they are soon both much better.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Some really tough competition here - loving the sailing - all the photos are brilliant


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Come on then - we need to get on with this ...
> Easy ones we can all enter - Longest Tongue (Iniz reckons she is a shoo in) Dot is missing - her tongue is always behind her ball :


Molly said she's got no chance against entries from Kiki , iniz or chance,but maybe she can get smallest tongue category


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy cats you guys have set the bar high!

The Brit skin pups are kicking ass in Brazil too. How is it even possible that a white water canoeist from the UK can beat people who live their lives on the water?

Rufus will soon submit his rowing, sailing, canoeing and diving pics and perhaps some ball entries too. 

Ummm Barb unless Mike is blowing like crazy I'd call that entry balance beam, not sailing.


----------

